# Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit bei indentischen Rechnern unterschiedlich



## Darth Sidious (27. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Um die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit zu testen benutzen wir ein Tool, welches einen Datentransfer in Höhe von uns angegebenen MB durchführt. Diese Datei ist zwar nur virtuell, wird aber trotzdem durch die Netzwerkkarten übertragen und zeigt somit einen genauen Überblick über die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit des Rechners.

Obenstehende Einleitung ist wichtig

1. Es entfällt das lesen von der Festplatte
2. Es entfällt das schreiben auf die Festplatte

Nun zu den Daten:

Von Rechner 1 kann ich diese 10 GB große virtuelle Datei in 25 Sekunden durch das Netzwerk schicken. Dabei entsteht eine Netzwerkauslastung von 50% - 70%

Von Rechner 2 kann ich diese 10 GB große virtuelle Datei in 94 Sekunden durch das Netzwerk schicken. Dabei entsteht eine Netzwerkauslastung von 10% - 15%

Wenn ich von Rechner 1 zu Rechner 2 schicke, kann ich immer noch die gleiche Datei in 42 Sekunden durch das Nettz schicken. Dabei entsteht eine Netzwerkauslastung von 20% - 50%

Nun meine Frage:
Weiß irgend jemand von euch, woran es liegt, das Rechner 1 so viel schneller ist als Rechner 2?
Kann es sein, dass installierte Software den Übertragungsprozes beschleunigt?
Mehrinstallierte Programme sind verschiedene Internetbrowser:
1. Firefox
2. K-Meleon
3. Multiple Internet Explorers (3 - 7)

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

Gruß

Darth Sidious


----------



## Sinac (27. Juni 2007)

Das kann jede Menge Ursachen haben, Treiber, Netzwerkkarte, Betriebssystem, Netzwerkanbindung (Kabel, Switch, Entfernung), anderen Dienste und Aktionen auf dem Systeme etc. Kannst du das alles Ausschließen? Laufen die Karten beide im gleichen Modus? also z.B. 100MBit/s Vollduplex? Eventuell aktive Firewalls die den Traffic überprüfen? Es gibt wirklich viele Faktoren die sowas beeinflussen können.


----------



## Darth Sidious (27. Juni 2007)

Hi Sinac

Natürlich weiß ich auch, dass diese Faktoren die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit beeinflussen können.

Netzwerkkarte, Treiber, Betriebssystem sind absolut identisch. (Steht auch in der Überschrift)

Aber dieses Phänomen ist nur auf Rechner 1 zu beobachten.

Von Rechner 1 :50 - 70% Auslastung (egal wohin)
Von Rechner 2 :10 - 15% Auslastung (egal wohin)
Von Rechner 2 :20 - 50% auslastung (zu Rechner 1)

Rechner 1 und 2 sind das gleiche Modell, haben die gleichen Hardwarekomponenten, das gleiche BS und auch exakt die gleiche Konfiguration.

Das Phänomen lässt sich im laufenden Netz feststellen sowie auch in einem seperaten Netz.

Gruß
Darth Sidious


----------



## Sinac (27. Juni 2007)

Wie siehts mit Kabeln aus? Gleiche Kategory? Vielleicht beschädigt? Testweise einfach mal quertauschen eventuell.


----------



## Darth Sidious (27. Juni 2007)

Die Kabel sind alle Kategorie 7 Gigabit Kabel und es ist halt nur Rechner 1, der schneller ist. Rechner 2 steht für ca 400 andere Rechner bzw. Server.

gruß Darth Sidious


----------



## TheNBP (29. Juni 2007)

Darth Sidious hat gesagt.:


> Von Rechner 1 kann ich diese 10 GB große virtuelle Datei in 25 Sekunden durch das Netzwerk schicken. Dabei entsteht eine Netzwerkauslastung von 50% - 70%


Klingt ein bischen unrealistisch, das wäre ein Datendurchsatz von 10.000 / 25 = 400 Megabyte pro Sekunde
Gigabit schafft aber allerhöchstens 1.000Mbit / 8 = 125 Megabyte ... abzüglich Protokolloverhead

Prüfe mal ob auch alle TCP Parameter auch wirklich einheitlich gesetzt sind (MTU / "TCP Receive Window" etc). Theoretisch könnte ein zusätzlich installiertes Programm da schon dranrumgeschraubt haben.

Was benutzt Du zum Testen? IxChariot?


----------



## Darth Sidious (4. Juli 2007)

Hi TheNBP. Wie ich weiter oben in diesem Thread bereits geschrieben habe,handelt es sich bei dieser Datein um eine virtuelle Datei, die zwischen zwei Tools verschickt wird um die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit zu testen.

hier bei fällt das Lesen sowie auch das Schreiben von bzw. auf die Festplatte weg.

Die Angaben, welche du gemacht hast beruhen auf der Grundlage, dass die Festplatte die Netzwerkkarte durch den Schreib-/Lesevorgang bremst.

Gruß

Darth Sidious


----------



## Sinac (4. Juli 2007)

Das stimmt nicht, TheNBP ist nur von der Verfügbaren bandbreite des LAN ausgegangen (1000 MBit) und da ist diese Berechnung vollkommen richtig, egal ob von der Festplatte gelesen werden muss oder nicht.


----------



## Darth Sidious (4. Juli 2007)

Sry, ich muss mich entschuldigen.

Die virtuelle Datei ist in MBit oder KByte und nicht in MByte angegeben. Das werde ich noch einmal feststellen. Dann melde ich mich wieder

Gruß 

Darth Sidious


----------

